# SHANGHAI | Zhangjiang Science Gate | 320m x 2 | 1050ft x 2 | 60 fl x 2 | U/C



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

It has been officially announced it started construction according to

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/7PCLjlmP-M1T2AmYl9bNNw
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/dgoc2_xZbCASJovhr-JG4Q

Gaoloumi: http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3202000&extra=page=1&page=1

Located in Zhangjiang Science City, in the middle of Pudong, very far from any skyline, around 12km southeast of Lujiazui.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The renders don't look very impressive, but the name is pretty cool! :cheers:


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

Victhor said:


> Located in Zhangjiang Science City, in the middle of Pudong, very far from any skyline.


This is good for the city's aesthetics. Skyscrapers will no longer flock around the Bund area. It will diversify and spread out Shanghai's skyline in the future. Shanghai is a massive city, but right now most skyscrapers are located in just a small part of it.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

finally more supertalls for greater Shanghai, even if far away :cheers:


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there going to be a pedestrian friendly street-level with active frontages, or is there going to be another one of those enclosed malls best accessed through an underground car park? Hard to tell from the renders.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

NCT said:


> Is there going to be a pedestrian friendly street-level with active frontages, or is there going to be another one of those enclosed malls best accessed through an underground car park? Hard to tell from the renders.


If you know Shanghai well, you must know Pudong is a 45x45km area with no urban life at all (except the century avenue area), just wide streets with long distances between compounds, no matter how good this project is, it is going to be one island.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Victhor said:


> If you know Shanghai well, you must know Pudong is a 45x45km area with no urban life at all (except the century avenue area), just wide streets with long distances between compounds, no matter how good this project is, it is going to be one island.


You can't blame a man for being a bit hopeful!

:lol:


----------



## HardBall (Jan 13, 2011)

So this would become one of those other 'sub-centers' like wujiaochang, zhengru, or xujiahui, if I'm reading this correctly?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Update by Izqedi in Gaoloumi, both towers are in the plot in the center of the photo, very early piling stage.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 03 via shdvg


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Is it just me or does this look like the Binjiang IFC in Changsha?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
To me, they look more like the Nanchang Greenland Twin Towers. 









by blazin on 500px




​


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Surprise, they are alrady in excavation stage!, according to the captions, we can only see the site of the west tower, at the right of the image, number 57


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

This news says the foundation of the west tower has been already poured! there is a video in the link


https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/CBwOrZ6yeKg0J4mm0YfIgw


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Victhor said:


> Surprise, they are alrady in excavation stage!, according to the captions, we can only see the site of the west tower, at the right of the image, number 57


what an construction area!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

via JSN


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't believe, my eyes are seeing two helipads


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via adam12

*


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

oscillation said:


> *via adam12*
> 
> *posted today: 2021/01/17
> 
> ...


LOL they are fast in Gaoloumi. I took those drone photos this morning and shared them in a group chat


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Please, post your pics, I will delete my post!


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

oscillation said:


> Please, post your pics, I will delete my post!


No problem!, it saves me some work, I am preparing now photos to share here in ssc for other 2 projects .
By the way, this project is so fast!, only 5 months from excavation to ground level. Shangxianfang project is taking 2 years for this.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

I already did.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

haha, Ok!, then here we go!

Notice the west tower has the core right over ground level, east tower seems to have reached excavation bottom, at the same speed than its sister, it should be above ground in 2 or 3 months.

West Tower at the left, East tower at the right



East Tower

Visual mockup, for towers and podium

South side of the site, here there will be 2 or 3 120-200m tall towers too


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Victhor said:


> LOL they are fast in Gaoloumi. I took those drone photos this morning and shared them in a group chat


You are allowed to fly drones over construction sites in China?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

A Chicagoan said:


> You are allowed to fly drones over construction sites in China?


I haven't found any information prohibiting that, but it would make sense that you can't fly above private property, but it is very rare to find problems flying a drone in Shanghai as long as you are discreet.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 22 by 觉醒531


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Older but good picture from March

By 031116LG on Gaoloumi:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

And the east tower... from 东方网 (eastday.com) via shdvg


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

West Tower

2021-06-08 by naokr



















2021-06-18 by 见龙


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-04 by naokr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-14 by 214wt


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 电风扇很冷 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-02 by naokr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Zaz965 likes trussed buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-23 by naokr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By naokr on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-27 by naokr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

fast progress


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 02 by jxtlks


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 6









建设中的张江科学之门双子塔 by 禾苗爸的飞行日志 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thestealthyartist said:


> Hey, they have each other.
> 
> I for one welcome not having residential buildings around for once.


why, my friend?  😭


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> why, my friend?  😭


I'm a bit tired of having residential buildings around, sometimes it's cooler to just have a singular, tall building.

It's all down to different tastes I guess lol


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

in my opinion, the residential buildings should be not necessary tall. I am satisfied with 20-floor residential buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-14 via shdvg


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 18 by shhxh


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 29 by shdvg


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was mistaken, it is already surrounded by residential buildings


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

@Zaz965

And they are surrounded by a lot of scientific research institutes' facilities as well.
Zhangjiang is one of China's national-level science and technology centers.









by tanyac on 500px








by tanyac on 500px




​


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

because of cov—19，the project is on hold


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 1
by me on tieba


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 26 by mmd690568275 on gaoloumi


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 29 by me


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

today by me


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 31 by 我爱摄影 on 小红书


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Keep it up with the updates, you're killing it man!


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

thestealthyartist said:


> Keep it up with the updates, you're killing it man!


thanks


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

right now by me


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

here is a screenshot in the video post by 我家摄影 on 小红书 （the video is taken on June 2）


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

kenamour said:


> May 31 by 我爱摄影 on 小红书
> View attachment 3297745


sorry，the author name is 我家摄影


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, is zhangjiang science gate building an entire new district to the south shanghai?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> @kenamour, is zhangjiang science gate building an entire new district to the south shanghai?


yes


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 3 by 我家摄影


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 4 by 我家摄影


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 5 by 我家摄影


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

by 余斌


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 11 by 我家摄影


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 17 by 我家摄影


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

2020 December ～2022 June


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 20 by 我家摄影


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

not new but a quite good pic


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

right now by me


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 27 by 我家摄影


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Almost t/o I guess


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Khale_Xi said:


> Almost t/o I guess


 Actually the tallest top out for a long time🤭


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 28 by 见龙的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Today by me


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Why is your username spelled differently in each watermark?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, how many subway lines did you travel from your home to get this district?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> Why is your username spelled differently in each watermark?


I will change it


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> @kenamour, how many subway lines did you travel from your home to get this district?


I travle by car，with my family on the trip of huangshan


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> those in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is Green Land Center，not *Zhangjiang Science Gate*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

kenamour said:


> that is Green Land Center，not *Zhangjiang Science Gate*


no, bro, I am refering these buildings at background, not at foreground


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> no, bro, I am refering these buildings at background, not at foreground


The buildings in the background are Greenland Bund Center.  It's an older picture.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> The buildings in the background are Greenland Bund Center.  It's an older picture.


thanks for correcting me


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-17 by naokr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope these plots at background will be fulfilled with 20-30 floor residential buildings


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 31 by naokr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-13 by shdvg 










2022-11-13 by naokr


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

One is already T/O ? 😮


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by the way, a nice helipad will be built


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 01 by 箫雨秋


----------

